# Reliable property management



## niallmc73 (Jul 25, 2010)

Dear all,
I have a condo in Bangkok that I wish to rent out. Does anyone know of any *reliable* firms in the city that could find tenants and basically manage my property whilst I continue to live in the UK?
Your help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

